# Greyhounds



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

When we were in the Keys we met two greyhounds at the dog park. I was talking with their owner and she was telling me how wonderful they are and how low key they are. My husband and I are seriously considering getting a second dog in about a year (give or take) and I know for sure that Lady and us would prefer a dog that is a little bit low key. So anyways I called a greyhound rescue in my area. I was hoping that I could meet some other greyhounds and that I could talk with them about my family and my life and see what they had to say, then of course I would do a bunch more research. Mostly I was hoping that to meet some other greyhounds and get some feedback from someone who worked with them a bunch.

Anyways, I called them and talked to a Lady and she was lets say less than helpful. I told her that right now we had agricultural fencing but that I had head that greyhounds being hounds were not good off lead and so *if* ultimately my husband and I decided on a greyhound we would get our fence replaced first. I also told her that I had kids. She told me that the policy was not to adopt to families until all the kids were at least 4 and I told her that my daughter was almost 3 but that we were still in the 'exploratory phase' and that it would be at least a year before we were ready anyways. As soon as I told her that my daughter was almost 3 she did not want to speak with me anymore, her voice and demeanor changed. I had hoped that I would be able to meet some greyhounds and some greyhound people so that I could have a better feel for them, but she said that nobody would meet with me until after the baby was 4. I told her that I was sure they were very busy and even if they couldn't meet with me right away I would be willing to come meet with them whenever would be good for them (without the kids if that was the issue) even if they weren't available right away. She said call back when the baby is 4. Then I asked if there were any books, that would give me a good idea of what to expect with greyhounds and she again said just to call back when the baby is 4.

I guess what I am wondering is....Am I asking to much? Is it wrong of me to be 'bothering them' (that is how the lady treated me) this far ahead of time? I thought that trying to get lots of info ahead of time was the right thing to do. Even if they are to busy to meet with me shouldn't they at least have a reading list or book recommendation? 

Maybe she just didn't think a greyhound would be a good fit for us, and since I do not yet know a ton about them that may be the case but wouldn't it be better if she either a) just said you are not a good fit or b) steered me in the right direction so I could figure out if it would be a good idea or not.

Any insight, advice, etc would be great.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

nkleple I know that people that are in rescue are incredibly busy and that they have to deal often with people that are really not going to get a dog but insist on wasting their time with meeting dogs and what not. That said, I think it is more then fair to want to meet more of a breed before ultimately deciding to adopt that breed. I applaud you for doing the research before taking a dog into your home that you know little about. If more people did that there would be less dogs in shelters and rescues in the first place. Also, not all rescue people are created equal. There are really good ones and some not so good. See if there are any Greyhound adoption days scheduled in your area. Do you have a Petco nearby? If so, they often do adoption days and breed rescue days. If you have a Greyhound rescue in the area chances are they are taking advantage of Petco or other Pet stores adoption/rescue times. That would be a great place to go and meet several different Greyhounds. It is good to meet the folks dealing with them regularly and talk with them about the good the bad and the ugly of owning a Greyhound. You could also speak to the area vets for information on Greyhound owners/rescues. Good Luck. I really think they are a wonderful breed of dog though not right for me. I know several folks that are in Greyhound rescue and others that are just pet owners. They are neat dogs.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

In my opinion that lady sounds like a jerk. I'd find a different organization, if there is one, or talk to the people on this forum about it. I'm sorry to hear you were treated so poorly.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

We have more than one greyhound group in or area. I called a second group right after I talked to the first Lady and they invited me to one of their events and told me to ask for a certain person who will have some info with my name on it, so the good news is that I will be able to get some info and they seem helpful. 

I like the idea of asking my vet. He knows me really well since we have been with him for 8 years now. Maybe he has a greyhound patient who would be willing to meet or talk with me.

I was mostly just dumbfounded that she wouldn't even recommend a book because my family did not yet meet the age requirements. I worry about picking up just any book as some are more accurate than others.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup, Like I said, they are not all created equal. Some are really just rescue in name. They rarely place any dogs. Others will break their backs to do what they can to rescue dogs. Doing that means community education and obviously placing dogs in homes that will be best suited for the individual dog. Maybe she just had a bad day. Glad to hear that you found another person who is willing to help you out. Some folks just give up when they run into someone like the first person. I hope it works out for you. They really are neat dogs.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Inga said:


> I hope it works out for you.


Well that is the big reason why I am trying to get info ahead of time. I feel like when getting a dog it is my job to make sure it works out. After Jester passed on I spent almost a year deciding exactly what we needed/wanted from a dog and what we could give as a family to a dog. I had a very specific criteria. But this is the exact reason why Lady fits our family so well, and why her transition to our home has gone so incredibly well. I feel like I have a huge responsibility to give my kids, Lady, our cats, and our potential future dog the best lives they can possibly have. That sort of responsibility takes a lot of advanced work, planning, and research, and cost (if we go with a greyhound a new fence for 10 acres is pricey). Of course I know that telling this to you is like preaching to the choir though


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL I agree completely. Good for you for being that responsible person. Now if we could get the other million people in the US that dump there dogs because they didn't prepare ahead we would be getting somewhere. LOL By the way, can I move in? I want 10 acres for my dogs to run on daily. My poor neglected babies have a much smaller yard. We have to travel to larger acreage once in awhile for them to really stretch out. LOL


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I did a lot of research on greys before adopting a dog who's the polar opposite physically.  (If it were totally up to me, I'd have adopted a greyhound or Scottish Deerhound or Irish Wolfhound. My husband likes little dogs, so since he had no say in any of the cats, he got to pick the dog. I'm happier with his choice than I ever could have imagined, and I'm now a little dog convert.)

"Greyhounds for Dummies" is a great book, as is "Adopting a Racing Greyhound" by Cynthia Branigan. Ms Branigan runs a rescue outside of Philadelpha called Make Peace with Animals,and I've met some of their dogs and volunteers at events. Really nice folks, and very sweet dogs.

I'm so glad to hear that you were able to get some info from another rescue. Inga's right, they're not all created equal. One thing to pay attention to is how much they do for the dog before adoption. I know of one rescue locally that only does minimal vet care prior to adoption, not even spay/neuter, and I know some rescues that spay/neuter, microchip, have dental work done, deworm, start on training (greys right off the track don't know what steps or sliding glass doors are, and while crate trained, aren't house trained), and even one that sends their dogs to a prison program to get CGI certification prior to adoption.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Inga said:


> LOL By the way, can I move in? I want 10 acres for my dogs to run on daily. My poor neglected babies have a much smaller yard. We have to travel to larger acreage once in awhile for them to really stretch out. LOL


The more the merrier but we do have some house rules, although I doubt that your dogs will mind them  

All dogs must
1. allow me to spoil them.
2. enjoy playing with the neighbors dogs who stop by to play with the kids.
3. like treats, car rides, walks, and lots and lots of petting



Lorina said:


> and I'm now a little dog convert.)
> 
> "Greyhounds for Dummies" is a great book, as is "Adopting a Racing Greyhound" by Cynthia Branigan.



I know what you mean about little dogs. I used to think that little dogs were yappy and couldn't do anything like long walks. Of course from what I know about Beavis you and I both know this is not always the case. 

I am heading over to the Barnes and Noble site now to look for the books. Thank you very much for the recommendations.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Not all groups are created equal  I've worked with lots of them and know from experience. Find a different group! There are LOTS of them in Florida. Retired Racing Greyhounds for Dummies is the book I recommend first. Adopting the Racing Greyhound is also good. If you want to meet some greyhound people, join the internet greyhound forum. You will meet hundreds if not thousands of greyhound owners...many of them in Florida and connected with lots of different adoption groups. Just google grey talk  I think I split my time between there and here (I'm KennelMom on the other board).

edited to add: You will have virtually no luck adopting from a group if you want a dog to let off lead. I'd venture to say all greyhound groups have a always on leash or behind a fence clause. It really is for the saftey of the dog...they'd be gone in a second on 10 open acres. However, there are all sorts of fencing options that can contain a greyhound. Most aren't jumpers and many only need only a slight visual barrier to contain them. When we have our acreage one day, our fencing will be some sort of split rail pasture fencing backed with chicken wire to keep the dogs from squeezing between the rails.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> Not all groups are created equal  I've worked with lots of them and know from experience. Find a different group! There are LOTS of them in Florida. Retired Racing Greyhounds for Dummies is the book I recommend first. Adopting the Racing Greyhound is also good. If you want to meet some greyhound people, join the internet greyhound forum. You will meet hundreds if not thousands of greyhound owners...many of them in Florida and connected with lots of different adoption groups. Just google grey talk  I think I split my time between there and here (I'm KennelMom on the other board).


I had a feeling you would stop by  

I already have the books ordered and I'm sure that after I read them I will have lots of questions.


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm sure you could find a grey that is low key and would be fine with the existing fence and young kids. Julie my bf's old dog never needed a leash and would never run away - she just liked being wherever the family was. and he was really young when they got her.She was nice to the cats and ferret. She also never chased animals in the yard. I don't know if this is rare but if you could find one similar it sounds like it would work out. THey are looking to get another one someday with a similar personality.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

My husband and I are still looking into dogs and which would be the best as an addition for us. I am still doing research, I am very much in the beginning stages of what will likely be a long process. I like to hear all the different experiences, because I would hate to rule out a type of dog because I think it wouldn't be a good fit only to find out that it would be a wonderful fit. And of course I would hate to get the wrong dog (it is always better to make the right decision, because having to right a decision is always so much harder). I don't have a ton of time for free reading right now but my semester is over on the 11th and I plan to get through the greyhound books suggested here already (they are on the coffee table waiting for me) and I also have a Sheltie book that I want to read. I read fast and have a month long semester break so I am even hoping to get a schnauzer book as well (I haven't gotten one yet though) but if I run out of time I will have to wait till spring break for that one.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I obviously have 4 sighthounds- borzois yes- but still same type. The reason in the fencing is that there is no such thing as a relable recall with a sighthound on a hunt- and second- the kids- with little body fat- a child falling on the dog feels the same to them as you hitting your " funny bone". Additionally- commonly called the seniors dogs- they prefer peace and quiet and a good couch.. The stigma of the seniors dog happened because all sighthounds ( except for the Irish) are basically calm quiet dogs. They like quiet... The lady isnt a " jerk"- only trying to match the dogs for homes.. Sighthounds do not even play like other breeds- they dont body slam etc- its more subtle and you cant change breeds that are as old as man kind to be anything else.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I have never owned a greyhound but it should come as no suprise that I have opinions about them.

I have known quite a few and the vast majority have been wonderful animals. I've told stories about what I perceive as a greyhound sense of humor, and it appears to be nearly unique among breeds. I'm going to repeat one my favorites.

I met a woman who had a greyhound and a miniature dachshund. She would throw a toy and the dachshund would take off after it, as fast as his little legs would carry him, while the grey sat patiently near the owner and waited.

When the dachshund got a few feet from the toy, the grey would take off like a rocket, swoop down and grab the toy - then drop it in front of the dachshund, who would bring it back. 

I watched them play this game for about twenty minutes and have been in love with greyhounds ever since.


----------



## dcmidnight (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a greyhound at the dog park we go to regularly and it is one of the sweetest and well behaved dogs in the park.


----------



## lilangels (Feb 1, 2008)

I may be able to answer some questions for you. I Volunteer for a greyhound rescue in PA. I also have two rescues of my own. They are great dogs but a bit different then other breeds. They shouldn't be left off a leash if not fenced in. They have different personalities every dog I fostered was a bit different. Some are good with cats and kids some are very scared some are outgoing. The rescue should know a good fit for your family. They are wonderful dogs they do not bark much and love to sleep.


----------



## Dogsareme (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a greyhound/husky cross and he is a wonderful laid back dog. He takes more after the greyhound. He was actually a foster and I decided to keep him because he is low key. We did end up having some problems with fence jumping so he is now on a run until we can get the fence fixed in the spring (weather is -35 C here right now or else we would do it sooner but a run will sufice till then). Our fence is only 4ft so it's no wonder. He does however have a wonderful recall on him and does come back the second he is called. 

I hope you find a rescue that is much nicer to you then that lady. They are wonderful dogs I think you will very much enjoy having one. However I do not understand why they would not consider placing one with you with a younger child... Of course depending on the dog... but my guy is wonderful with children and young babies. He loves them and is very careful when walking around them.


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

I know this thread is abit older...but I decided to reply anyway! 

I am sorry you had a bad experiance with the first group you contacted.Even if they didn't want to adopt to you,they could of been at least friendlier about it.

There is ONE greyhound rescue group here,called Greyhound Pets of Atlantic Canada and I am involved with them.We don't adopt greyhounds to families with children under 3 yrs of age,but are not rude about it.A family with a child under 3 is welcome to re-apply again for adoption once their child turns 3 yrs old.

I also reccommend the "Retired Racing Greyhounds For Dummies" book.Greyhounds are wonderful dogs and most rescues will match up a dog with you.If you have cats or small dogs,the hounds are tested for that.They will match up a hound that fits with your lifestyle.Not every organization is the same tho.With GPAC you can choose the sex,age and if you want it to be cat/small animal safe and good with kids or other dogs,but you do not get to choose the color.Color is generally unimportant when you adopt anyway!  

I don't even know if your still interested in a grey,but wanted to add my input.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

> There is ONE greyhound rescue group here,called Greyhound Pets of Atlantic Canada and I am involved with them.We don't adopt greyhounds to families with children under 3 yrs of age,but are not rude about it.A family with a child under 3 is welcome to re-apply again for adoption once their child turns 3 yrs old.


I know there are many groups who have this policy but, to be honest, it has always baffled me. Do these groups take back dogs if a formely-childless family has a baby and then return the dog when the child turns three? (rhetorical question, I know they don't do that...but if they believe in their own policy, why don't they?) I guess I'm one of those people who just believes in placing the right hound in the right home, rather than hard and fast rules that don't make much sense across the board (to me).


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

You have a point there!

Cause well if someone does not have kids and adopts a greyhound and then later has a baby,the dog is not taken away! So you do make a good point,but one I have no answer for.


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

nlkeple:

I have to say that like every where, there are folks in rescue who are just not all that great with their people skills. 
And sometimes those people have seen a lot, dealt with a lot and this makes them less then hospitable when certain situations arise. 

Do not let this get you down.
Personally as a rescuer I would have jumped at the chance to offer you more information. I encourage anyone to research a breed and dog care before obtaining a dog. 
She should have respected (and viewed it as a good sign) that you were willing to wait and admitted you were not ready for adoption until your child was 4 or older.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Their policy is probably for the child's protection. I'm not defending them,though. Maybe try a greyhound mix? My neighbor has a rescued greyhound, and she is very low key and sweet, even good with the cat. So maybe call back when your child is 4?


----------



## Hound (May 20, 2009)

What you have experienced with your hound can be avoided given proper care. Do ample research on the peculiar characteristics of greyhounds. This breed requires extra care especially when dealing with medications and insect repellents as they are very sensitive to external chemicals. Maintain a daily routine with you and your greyhound such as walking and running. Keeping your pet physically active and healthy will be reflected on how it regards to you and other people.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

All I can say is you did nothing wrong. A lot of rescue organizations care sooo much that they do more harm than good. Its now the norm to have an application filled out and approved before they'll let u meet a dog, home inspections, w2's it seems like as much as is asked when adopting a child. Many people get turned off from adopting because of it, which leaves lots of dogs at shelters taking up a spot a kill shelter dog could have. Its sad. The question still bodes how ARE the dogs really better off?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

This thread is two years old and the OP is no longer active. I'm locking it and sending back to the bottom


----------

